# Lots of amazing fish at Finatics in Mississauga.



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

If you've never been to Finatics you're missing out on the best store in the GTA for cichlids and other livestock as well. And Mike's new store in Mississauga is even bigger and better than ever before.

FINATICS AQUARIUM STORE
6200 DIXIE ROAD 
MISSISSAUGA, ONTARIO (L5T 2E1)
PHONE 905-565-1232

OPEN MONDAY TO WEDNESDAY 11AM TO 6PM
OPEN THURSDAY AND FRIDAY 11AM TO 9PM
OPEN SATURDAY AND SUNDAY 11AM TO 5PM

Here is a Malawi link --> http://www.pnaquaria.com/deal/Finatics_Aquarium_Store_Mississauga_-341379.html

Here is a Tanganyikan link --> http://www.pnaquaria.com/deal/Finatics_Aquarium_Store_Mississauga-341377.html

And here is another link --> http://www.pnaquaria.com/deal/Finatics_Aquarium_Store_-341378.html

And one more for Tropheus --> http://www.pnaquaria.com/deal/Finatics_Aquarium_Store_MISSISSAUGA-341375.html


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

I was there last night and he just received a large shipment!! He had lots of great looking fish.


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

thanks Paul for sharing this for me! very much appreciated! see you soon at the store! cheers! mb


----------

